# When to breed



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Feel kinda stupid for asking, but it's my first time with a ff.

My little Widow has chunked up the past month. She's now approximately 85lb, but her height still seems a bit off (actually, her only just now reaching 80lb seems insanely slow). I know the 1 year 100lb rule, but I don't really want to have to wait for March to breed her. It seems she'll reach 100lb before her birthday, just how young would you breed a 100lb doe? She acts more like an adult than a kid, squabbling over food and lording herself over her new herdmates rather than playing. Still, it seems like her height and overall frame just won't be "there" when she finally gains that last 20.

Basically, what I'm asking is-if she were your doe, based on what you see (and that bit above, when would you breed her? She's a mid-March doe, so roughly 7 months old.

(for a perspective-her and addy are the same distance from the fence. Addy is a yearling, exact date unknown.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Im not sure which one is her, but to me they all look good to breed. You have the kiko buck right? Kikos have small kids which is good. Most of mine breed about 7-8 months and all have been good moms. I would breed her and if it seems she is not cut out for it or is having a hard time keeping weight on her and the kids pull them at 8weeks and sell them. That has been my plan with ff, but so far have not had to do that, they have all been good moms, and kept weight on and had nice kids.
And ps, the one eating out of the pan looks JUST LIKE my little doe matildia


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Crud, sorry, she's the one with her head in the red tub, Addy is the yearling (freshened once, bred back for Feb. kids) at the black feed tub.

I had a kiko buck, but I wound up selling him a few months ago. I couldn't justify 3 bucks. I'll probably sell Attitude when the new buck gets here, and he's supposed to be at least part kiko.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice group of girls you have, & if you feel like she can carry & mature in time for kidding , then try it.. I have the boer breed also & I will be checking back for the others input on here to.. Good luck..
Betty


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I'd wait and breed her next year.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

If she was in my herd, I would be breeding her next spring for fall kids.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll have to see what the market is for fall kids. Virtually nobody breeds for them here. Most seem to be Feb-May, maybe to keep them on the same cycle as the dairy herds. I don't really have a problem breeding for fall kids, I just don't want to wait that long and wind up taking a crash course in freezing weather kidding. I'd also rather not feed that long without some kind of return, but that's neither here nor there when their health comes into factor, which leads me to another question. Is Attitude's very dairy character likely to be.genetic? He's not thin, he's got a good layer over his ribs, but absolutely zero muscle build. If it is genetic, would he be a good candidate for first timers? His sire is a hippo, and the rest of his herd looked great, but he doesn't....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you wait till Nov or Dec, then she would be 8-9 months old. Why not reevaluate her then? You will also get the spring kids so you don't have to worry about cold weather.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

That's probably what I'll do. My new tenants took one look at her and asked if they could put her in the buck pen. I thought they were nuts at first, then I started second guessing myself. Never had to judge a ff before, every doe I've bred has had at least one set, and all I had to do was evaluate condition. Whole new.ballgame here.

Did I ever mention how much I love slanted panels? It doesn't look it, but they're all leaning toward the buck side by 8-9". He can't figure out how to "get" to the girls.


----------



## goatfarmerswife (Jan 24, 2011)

Ours were about 8 months when we bred them. Our new batch will be about the same
Kari


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

well, i told the current caretakers to keep a close eye on her weight and behavior, and if they feel she is ready on her 2nd heat (hasn't had one yet), go ahead and put her in. Attitude is small-framed to the point where he should throw smaller kids.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think she will be just fine . By the looks of your girls they are healthy and she should have twins which will make them small. I like to cut their grain way down the last month for smaller kids. She also has 5 months after she breeds to keep growing.


----------

